# Best Breitling AD in New York City- for discounts



## JosephAlexander

Good morning all. I am visiting New York soon and will have a chance to add another watch to my collection. The watch is the Breitling Aeromarine Colt GMT AutomaticA3235011-G567BKLT. I wish to purchase this watch while I am in New York. Although it is of interest to me where one can purchase this watch at an AD that has good discounts off the list price. 

If anyone has any idea of where, or can recommend somewhere I would appreciate it.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Hi, Joseph and welcome aboard! PM sent...
Best,
Ron


----------



## EJC

Check your PMs, probably the same message as Ron


----------



## tompaja

hi, i am also wisiting NYC and i am looking for a AD dealer with good discounts,, du you guys have any recomendations?? the model i´m searching for is a 
Avenger Seawolf Chrono Grey Dial Bracelet
Modell:279 / A73390-218

thanks in advance-

thomas


----------



## CoolActionHero

hey guys, im in the same boat. Im looking to purchase the white face emergency mission. Any ideas of great AD in NYC for discounts?


----------



## Spit161

CoolActionHero said:


> hey guys, im in the same boat. Im looking to purchase the white face emergency mission.


You may have a hard time trying to find one of them!

Anyway, welcome to the forum, Joseph!

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## Matty_k

Hi all

Great site that has helped me narrow down my choice to a Superocean II chrono in orange. I am also in NYC this week and would love advice or recommendations as to ADs that are willing to deal and provide great service.

Thanks

Mat


----------



## Cperez82

Hi Everyone,

I am somewhat new to WUS, but really love the community so far. I am looking to purchase my first Breitling, and so far its between the Super Avenger or the Avenger Seawolf. Any opinions on one over the other would be much appreciated.

However the real reason I am here is to get a reference for an AD in NYC as well. ANy references would be mch appreciated.

Thanks All,
Chris


----------



## Pietermann

Go to ... https://www.watchuseek.com/f15/discounts-grey-market-pricing-authorized-dealers-282447.html


----------



## taxdr1965

Looking for a good AD in the tri-state ny, nj ct. area that will give a nice discount


----------



## Guarionex

On the dealer locator on breitling site check out the bayside New York dealer. Bayside is pretty much queens.


----------



## mpip2010

Guarionex said:


> On the dealer locator on breitling site check out the bayside New York dealer. Bayside is pretty much queens.


Except for Tag


----------



## Tknmn

I am also looking for an AD. Please PM with shop and name of sales person if you have. Thanks


----------



## watch_fanatic_dale

Hey guys! 

I'm wondering if anyone could provide me with some tips for where to pick up a Superocean Heritage in New York. I'm flying over from Australia and am hoping to pick something up, but would like to get a bit of a strategy of reasonable places and price considerations i might be able to ask for! 

Any help would be great. 

Thanks!


----------



## Hardcorr74

HI
will be in manhattan this weekend and will try to pick up a super ocean heritage. Any advice on which dealers to try and what discounts may be available would be much appreciated.
regards


----------



## O2AFAC67

watch_fanatic_dale said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone could provide me with some tips for where to pick up a Superocean Heritage in New York. I'm flying over from Australia and am hoping to pick something up, but would like to get a bit of a strategy of reasonable places and price considerations i might be able to ask for!
> 
> Any help would be great.
> 
> Thanks!


Check your PM's!
Best,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67

Hardcorr74 said:


> HI
> will be in manhattan this weekend and will try to pick up a super ocean heritage. Any advice on which dealers to try and what discounts may be available would be much appreciated.
> regards


Check your PM's!
Best,
Ron


----------



## moukiori

Hi Ron

I have the exact same questions as the last two posts you have replied to here. Could you also please send me a PM with info?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## deanDK

Hi Ron,

I have also the exact same quetions and I hope you will find time to send me a PM.

Thank you so much!

/Dean


----------



## ryanphughes

New to the forums and had a bad first experience with Jomashop! Needless to say, I am looking for a good AD in New York City. I am looking to purchase a new Breitling Super Avenger.


----------



## mnp2597

Buy Grey market


----------



## jhbjhb

Hello - I am new to the forum. I'm visiting NY in the near future and would appreciate any recommendations for ADs that may offer discounts off of Breitling - specifically the Navimeter World is what I am looking at. Please PM if you have any recommendations if you have a moment

thanks


----------



## cosomyr

Hi,

I'm new to this forum, and I have the exact same question regarding the good AD for Breitling in New York City.
I'm looking to buy a new Navitimer 01. Thank you so much!


----------



## john.6

https://www.watchuseek.com/profile.php?do=editoptions Then set 'Default Thread Age Cut Off' drop down box to 'show all threads'

PLEASE DELETE THIS DUPLICATE.

The post below is the one I meant to submit.


----------



## john.6

dberg said:


> 02AFAC67 -- there is a gentleman who works at Cellini named Artess, so I'm not sure if he still working at the place you were thinking. I was thinking of dropping by another Breitling dealer in lower Manhattan, but would appreciate any recommendations. Can somebody PM me. Also, why doesn't this forum go back further in time like it does for other brands? Maybe I need to adjust my settings?


https://www.watchuseek.com/profile.php?do=editoptions Then set 'Default Thread Age Cut Off' drop down box to 'show all threads'


----------

